# March 2012 Lottery Winner - Kapathy- (Kevin) Congrats Brother!!!



## BDog

March 2012 Lottery Winner - Kapathy- (Kevin) Congrats Brother!!!

Kevin won with #35

Please join me in congratulating Kevin on the win and wish him well as this was the last month for a while that Kevin will be playing.

Here is a list of the March Participants in the Lottery:

1. Rhetorik- 11,34,4- Not a participant as no reply to multiple PM's (removal from Lottery mandated)
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - In
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -In
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - In
5. BigSarge- 8,3,19 - In
6. Foster0724 - 26,12,14- In
7. Andrprosh- 39,2,24 - In
8. Tmmedic20]- 21,27,9 -In
9. Lamontjb- 10,18,22 - In
10. Apollyon9515 - 36,38,28 -In
11. Penguinshockey- 17,29,7-In
12. Kapathy- 16,35,32 -WINNER
13. Smburnette- 20,33,1-In


----------



## smburnette

Congratulations!! Now to get a box ready to throw in your direction...


----------



## Packerjh

Congrats Kevin!!!


----------



## kapathy

so i send a pm with my info to the participants? sorry to win and quit guys, kinda feel a bit shady about that.


----------



## BDog

kapathy said:


> so i send a pm with my info to the participants? sorry to win and quit guys, kinda feel a bit shady about that.


Thats correct. Then update the list by copying and pasting in this thread to "keep track of the status"
PM Sent
In process
DC #
Received

Above are some good descriptors to use or choose your own. Pictures are great as well!

Dont feel shady as it really is just the luck of the draw. Shoot, a member could win 2 months in a row and it would just be the way the numbers came up.


----------



## kapathy

sounds good everyone loves some pr0n..... and ill send pm's in the am gotta call it a night soon.


----------



## kapathy

all pm's sent.... I think....silly max pm recipient of 5........


----------



## penguinshockey

Dropped your winnings in the mail this morning. DC#9405 5036 9930 0437 8040 34. Thought you might be running out of sticks!


----------



## kapathy

really awesome set of sticks...... that joya is pretty intriguing with the dual wrappers, the rest are all great sticks

1. Rhetorik- 11,34,4- Not a participant as no reply to multiple PM's (removal from Lottery mandated)
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - In
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -In
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - In
5. BigSarge- 8,3,19 - In
6. Foster0724 - 26,12,14- In
7. Andrprosh- 39,2,24 - In
8. Tmmedic20]- 21,27,9 -In
9. Lamontjb- 10,18,22 - In
10. Apollyon9515 - 36,38,28 -In
11. Penguinshockey- 17,29,7-received
12. Kapathy- 16,35,32 -WINNER
13. Smburnette- 20,33,1-In


----------



## kapathy

1. Rhetorik- 11,34,4- Not a participant as no reply to multiple PM's (removal from Lottery mandated)
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - In i know you posted somewhere but i cant find it lol
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -In
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - In
5. BigSarge- 8,3,19 - In received
6. Foster0724 - 26,12,14- In worked out a deal
7. Andrprosh- 39,2,24 - In received
8. Tmmedic20]- 21,27,9 -In pm contact made
9. Lamontjb- 10,18,22 - In
10. Apollyon9515 - 36,38,28 -In
11. Penguinshockey- 17,29,7- received
12. Kapathy- 16,35,32 -WINNER
13. Smburnette- 20,33,1-In

did i miss any dc or pm's?


----------



## kapathy

big sarge....2 bags 1 marked lotto....1 not marked are you playing games again pete?



thank you very much almost all are new t me and the 3 i have had are all great sticks.


andriy



ok well jaime is awesome!, the my father is my fav 1922 size, never had an epernay, that la aurora, and never heard of aging room..... thank you very much i look forward to these.


----------



## BigSarge

kapathy said:


> big sarge....2 bags 1 marked lotto....1 not marked are you playing games again pete?
> 
> thank you very much almost all are new t me and the 3 i have had are all great sticks.


There are no games in war! Congrats bro, you deserve it!


----------



## BDog

Never had an Epernay? Now thats befuddling! Good choice Andrity!

Please smoke the Epernay with a glass of Champagne or Sparkling Wine as they are meant to be paired with such beverages. Each one plays off the others and compliments it. 
They are wonderful smokes that Dion Gilolito of Illusione custom tailored to have these specific qualities.

Oh, hope to get my package put together and shipped this weekend.


----------



## smburnette

I am waiting on an order to come in next week and I will be shipping mine out..


----------



## kapathy

shawn and bruce...whenever is convienent is fine by me.


----------



## tmmedic20

DC# 9405503699300451186178

Sorry about the lag time... Going in the mail today.

Along with what we discussed in PM


----------



## kapathy

1. Rhetorik- 11,34,4- Not a participant as no reply to multiple PM's (removal from Lottery mandated)
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - In contact made
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -In
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - In
5. BigSarge- 8,3,19 - In received
6. Foster0724 - 26,12,14- In worked out a deal
7. Andrprosh- 39,2,24 - In received
8. Tmmedic20]- 21,27,9 -In 9405503699300451186178
9. Lamontjb- 10,18,22 - In
10. Apollyon9515 - 36,38,28 -In
11. Penguinshockey- 17,29,7- received
12. Kapathy- 16,35,32 -WINNER
13. Smburnette- 20,33,1-In contact made

did i miss any dc or pm's?


----------



## kapathy

tmmedic....well we had a side bet on the poker pass, and then some puff math so im not sure what is what so......

some *very* tasty sticks in here thank you.


----------



## smburnette

0311 0820 0000 7587 2945


----------



## kapathy

sorry took a few days to post




1. Rhetorik- 11,34,4- Not a participant as no reply to multiple PM's (removal from Lottery mandated)
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - In contact made
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -In
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - In
5. BigSarge- 8,3,19 - In received
6. Foster0724 - 26,12,14- In worked out a deal
7. Andrprosh- 39,2,24 - In received
8. Tmmedic20]- 21,27,9 -In 9405503699300451186178
9. Lamontjb- 10,18,22 - In
10. Apollyon9515 - 36,38,28 -In contace made
11. Penguinshockey- 17,29,7- received
12. Kapathy- 16,35,32 -WINNER
13. Smburnette- 20,33,1-received


----------



## FWTX

0310 1230 0000 4059 4866


----------



## kapathy

some more great sticks.... ive only had the fuente out of these and its a great stick i l look forward to the rest as well.

1. Rhetorik- 11,34,4- Not a participant as no reply to multiple PM's (removal from Lottery mandated)
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - In contact made
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -In received
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - In
5. BigSarge- 8,3,19 - In received
6. Foster0724 - 26,12,14- In worked out a deal
7. Andrprosh- 39,2,24 - In received
8. Tmmedic20]- 21,27,9 -In received
9. Lamontjb- 10,18,22 - In
10. Apollyon9515 - 36,38,28 -In contace made
11. Penguinshockey- 17,29,7- received
12. Kapathy- 16,35,32 -WINNER
13. Smburnette- 20,33,1-received


----------



## BDog

PM'ed you that they are on the way!!!


----------



## kapathy

sounds good ive talked to almost everyone. I think Ive got pics up of everything i received if i missed one let me know its prob still in my photobucket.


----------



## kapathy

woohoo some i love some new to me.....ok i lied 4 i love and the natural is new to me. lol

1. Rhetorik- 11,34,4- Not a participant as no reply to multiple PM's (removal from Lottery mandated)
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - received
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -In received
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - In ????
5. BigSarge- 8,3,19 - In received
6. Foster0724 - 26,12,14- In worked out a deal
7. Andrprosh- 39,2,24 - In received
8. Tmmedic20]- 21,27,9 -In received
9. Lamontjb- 10,18,22 - In 
10. Apollyon9515 - 36,38,28 -In contace made ?????
11. Penguinshockey- 17,29,7- received
12. Kapathy- 16,35,32 -WINNER
13. Smburnette- 20,33,1-received


----------



## BDog

Glad to see they arrived and were well received! Enjoy! :tu


----------



## kapathy

from shane.....thanks this will be an interesting night lol





1. Rhetorik- 11,34,4- Not a participant as no reply to multiple PM's (removal from Lottery mandated)
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - received
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -In received
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - In ????
5. BigSarge- 8,3,19 - In received
6. Foster0724 - 26,12,14- In received
7. Andrprosh- 39,2,24 - In received
8. Tmmedic20]- 21,27,9 -In received
9. Lamontjb- 10,18,22 - In 
10. Apollyon9515 - 36,38,28 -In contace made ?????
11. Penguinshockey- 17,29,7- received
12. Kapathy- 16,35,32 -WINNER
13. Smburnette- 20,33,1-received


----------



## kapathy

received from apollyon9515 a few days ago..... cant find the pic in my photobucket....almost all received or talked to now.


----------

